# LE on the Commuter Rail Lines from Boston to......



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Are the commuter rail lines that run from Boston to Worcester and Boston to Fitchburg part of the MBTA system? Policed by the MBTA Police? Or....???


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

they should MBTA Police


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes on both, they are Transit Police jurisdiction.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Boston and Albany cops are still haunting the Worcester line though. New York Central as well, but they're a little more laid back ghosts.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilv,
Spoken as a tra8n buff, or cop historian?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dad worked as a NYCRR cop for five years. Total time on the NYCRR was about 12 or so. My uncle retired from CSX, my Grandfather from Penn Central and his step father from, I don't even know but he was a railroad man who got my Grandfather in.

I should have been a railroad cop. But I ended up babysitting college kids. FATE?


----------

